# Bayou grande, bayou texar, mullato, escambia report



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Had a long weekend so the fishing time was at a max the past 5 days. Took out my buddies Jason, Stenson, Jeffbro99, Johnny, ThaFish, and Reel Fishing Girl 86. Stenson caught his first speck of his life after living in Fl. For over 25yrs. WHAT!!!
We also had a helicopter following us at one point in time hahaha

Bayou Grande, found fish in deeper water adjacent to creek mouths for all you jiggers this is the place to be the fish are in 8-12ft of water schooled up in tight nit balls. This place also has a dead end flat loaded with mullet, but didnt get a single speck or red out of it. I recommend throwing a 5/16 or 1/4 once jig head in order to bounce the bottom while still getting a long cast. Make sure you throw into the shallow area and work your bait down the water column into the deeper water u can get a good amount of bites working the edge rather than just vertical jigging over marked fish.

Bayou Texar if u are familiar with the area at night this pattern will come easy to you. Fish 40yrds off the docks with the brightest lights I found that my summer time docks are still producing good fish by way of xrap during the day time. 

Mullato there is fish everywhere here its hard to drift 100yrds and not get a bite the water is starting to clear up in places due to all the Northern wind. My biggest specks are still coming from this area and like the Bayous above you find 1 ull find more. 

Lower Escambia, still finding fish in the normal river patterns, bends, drops offs, and points. Water is cleaner then most bayous and colder. 

I noticed that on the colder days you can find more fish in deeper water as in 6ft or more, when the sun is up on a clear day Im still catching lots of fish in 3ft or less. Wind also plays a big roll into pattering the fish direction and speed changes the conditions in a hurry, and how the fish position themselves. For instance if the wind is blowing into a dead end cut bet that the fish will be inside that area along with dirty warmer water and bait, I choose bright colored lures that are loud, while working them slow in these conditions.

Now if the wind is blowing out of your spot work the mouth and outside the area, I use a more natural colored lure and speed up my retrieve just a little to cover more water and get reaction strikes.

I would also like to mention that Matrix Shad and I just paired up if you haven't thrown their baits give them a shot I wouldnt steer you guys in the wrong direction the action on the paddle tails are unmatched and the colors are great. Like I said b4 if you like to Jig the bottom throw a Matrix Shad.

Got a new rod and reel as well, a 7ft med. Fast Green Water GLoom. Paired with a 25 Stratic CI4+ LOADED with 20Lb super slick power pro. If u want to throw light lures far while having tons of sensitivity this combo is bar none the best I ever felt. 

Tight Lines


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

More pics


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Feast


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Great job guys way to go out there and battle that wind and cold


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Very good fishing report. Tell 'em where to go & how to catch 'em. I wish I didn't live so far away.

:thumbup:


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

So tell me about this boat pix


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

153 Large fish said:


> So tell me about this boat pix




There is a local asswipe in a helicopter that chases and annoys people that are trying to enjoy themselves on the water taking Photos of their boat, then tries to peddle the photos to them....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Snagged Line said:


> There is a local asswipe in a helicopter that chases and annoys people that are trying to enjoy themselves on the water taking Photos of their boat, then tries to peddle the photos to them....


Hahaha in the kindest of so many words yes thats right


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice looking catch. Some really good ones in there. Always look forward to your reports as well as your in depth descriptions of the techniques you used, water depth, temps, etc. Beyond good. Thanks, AP


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Just one more thing besides all the props that you deserve. Your boat would be more photogenic if you had Air Force graphics on it. Just sayin'


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Does he sell them without the logos all over it?...i can see where it could be annoying, but there is still a cool factor involved as well...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

O yeah does the helo have spot lights...lol...find me best at night!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

153 Large fish said:


> Does he sell them without the logos all over it?...i can see where it could be annoying, but there is still a cool factor involved as well...




I would think you could go to the .com on the logo and get appointment info........ Me personally, I keep a camera ready and am hoping for that big Splash when he is flying like an Idiot around my boat so I can get photos of his dumb ass bobbing the water while I circle him ...... maybe he would want to buy some pics...




Sorry about the derail... Just went back and re-read the original post content. That was an informative post and a bunch of smiles produced on that trip... Nice work on putting them on some fish and thanks for sharing details... I went out on this past Saturday to 3 mile bridge and caught nothing but a couple pin-fish. 
On top of that, crossed the Bay into some pretty nasty wind and waves to get back to Bayou Grande... Looks like I should have never left the Bayou..


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I need some schoolin on fishing cold weather trout. PM me, I can buy gas, bait, drinks, lunch, whatever.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

hjorgan said:


> I need some schoolin on fishing cold weather trout. PM me, I can buy gas, bait, drinks, lunch, whatever.


Ok lets go to applebees and talk fishin hahaha just kidding bro cold front comin in lots of wind to back it up not to mention rain... specks sometimes get shocked when the water temp falls 5 degrees or more which Im sure it will, not to mention the bayous are about to get flushed with alot of fresh water.

Im thinking Stripers :thumbup:


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Ok lets go to applebees and talk fishin hahaha just kidding bro cold front comin in lots of wind to back it up not to mention rain... specks sometimes get shocked when the water temp falls 5 degrees or more which Im sure it will, not to mention the bayous are about to get flushed with alot of fresh water.
> 
> Im thinking Stripers :thumbup:


I had an epiphany Sunday while pulling up to grill on a sandbar, that with my kicker motor bracket raised all the way up, that my kicker lower unit is just under the surface perfectly, but cannot touch the sand/bottom at all, so i can operate my deep v in about 1 foot of water....and not having means of propulsion has stopped me from fishing any areas with skinny water....what is the plan for stripers? I'm ready to try out my idea


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> I had an epiphany Sunday while pulling up to grill on a sandbar, that with my kicker motor bracket raised all the way up, that my kicker lower unit is just under the surface perfectly, but cannot touch the sand/bottom at all, so i can operate my deep v in about 1 foot of water....and not having means of propulsion has stopped me from fishing any areas with skinny water....what is the plan for stripers? I'm ready to try out my idea


 
freeze our butts off and hope for the best hahaha give me a holler, and we can talk launch points and tactics. ill most likely be fishing sunsets this week for them let me know if that works for you:thumbsup:


----------

